# Probleme mit Gainward Ultra 750 / Abit AV8 / Athlon 64



## Vitus (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe hier kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen - ich habe ein sehr unangenehmes Hardware Problem.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ein neues Mainboard samt Prozessor bestellt. Abit AV 8 / Athlon AMD 64. Hinzu kommt ein neues Netzteil 550W, eine Gainward Ultra 750 XP (mit NVidia 4600 Chipsatz / 128MB DDR RAM), ein Infineon DDR RAM mit 256 MB.


Windows XP neu installiert, aktuelle Treiber runtergeladen und installiert. Doch ich habe grooooooße Schwierigkeiten:

Wenn ich den aktuellen NVidia Treiber installiere (Version 66.93) und Windows starte, bekomme ich nach wenigen Minuten einige Bildfehler zu sehen. Es fängt an mit zwei Streifen buntem Schachbrettmuster von oben nach unten. Meist stürzt der Rechner dann nach ein paar Minuten ab und startet neu.
Das Interessante ist, dass wenn ich mit einem Standard-Windows Treiber starte, läuft alles - naja mehr oder weniger - normal! Ich habe zwar meist für ein paar Sekunden ähnliche Grafikfehler, doch die sind nach ein, zwei Minuten weg und alles läuft bestens.
Noch kurioser ist aber, dass ich, wenn der Rechner erst läuft, auch wieder die NVidia Treiber installieren kann ohne dass etwas passiert.
Aaaaaber selbst dann scheint der 3D Bereich nicht so richtig zu funktionieren - so läßt sich Medal of Honor beispielsweise nicht starten ("Cant initialize OpenGL")


Irgendwelche Lösungsideen?


----------



## ppb (22. Januar 2005)

Ich nehme mal an du meinst den NVidia Chipsatz FX5600?
Nun, bleib beim Mitgelieferten Original Treiber. Und aktualisiere nur DirectX (Vers. 9b oder 9c) 
Der neuste Treiber ist vorallem für die 6000er Serie (6200,6600/GT,6800/GT/Ultra) gedacht und bringt in deinem Fall nicht besonders merkliche Vorteile. Obwohl er eigentlich funktionieren sollte.

MFG PPB

PS: 
Empfehlung: Du hast eine gute CPU, solltest sie mit min. 512Mb unterstützen.


----------



## Vitus (22. Januar 2005)

nope - die Graka ist nun schon ein bisserl Älter. Das ist eine GeForce4 mit einem NVidia 4600.

Was den Speicher angeht, hast Du sicherlich recht - aber da muss ich noch ein paar Wochen warten *Miete noch zahlen muss*


----------



## TobGod (22. Januar 2005)

Solche Probleme zu lösen ist doch immer die selbe Vorgehensweise. Nimm dir eine alte GraKa die du noch irgendwo rumfliegen hast oder leih dir eine von nem Kumpel. Dann weißt du ob es an der GraKa liegt oder am Rest deines Systems. Funktioniert die Leih-Grafikkarte, musste dir wohl ne neue kaufen. Oder frag doch bei Nvidia an, wovon das kommen könnte, ich hoffe doch, das die Support anbieten ?


----------

